# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  يا ســــــــــــــامرين تعالى بى جاى ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*:1 (39):


قلنا سامرين انتوا الجابكم شنو ؟؟ 


عالم جنها شمارات .. :fgf1:




لسامرين بس ..
اكشطى الرقم ادناه ..
0912568*** 

:lolesh:
*

----------


## مناوي

*0912153920 - 0128660770
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 
مناويEhab M. Ali*حافظ النورmido77Mohamed Eisa 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*اها وبعد مااكشط حايطلع لى شنو..اوعه يكون ..............
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

0912153920 - 0128660770




هاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااو ..
غايتو شلاقة عدوك 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اها وبعد مااكشط حايطلع لى شنو..اوعه يكون ..............



حيطلع ليك رقم حساب الحضرى السرى فى البنك اسحبى كل القروش الفيهو واخلصى حق المريخ والباقى ادعمى بيهو المجهود الحربى ..

*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اها وبعد مااكشط حايطلع لى شنو..اوعه يكون ..............



بجيك الرقم ده 0123761721 او 0922654250 
او 999 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
mido77,مناوي 
يا اخوى انت المقعدك هنا شنو ؟؟
اوع تقول لى مهمة رقابية .. لانو حنك مرتضى مع مصعب الجاك دا ما بنفع معاى ..
اتفكفك ياااااااااخ ..,
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

بجيك الرقم ده 0123761721 او 0922654250 
او 999 




:008::008:
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 
مناويEhab M. Ali*حافظ النورmido77Mohamed Eisa


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




صحى ياكولا الناس دى الجابها هنا شنو محمد عيسى ده لو قلنا زماله فى اللون البقيه ديل ناس البنفسج والاخضر حكايتهم شنو؟

*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هو مصر يجيبو من امواج ..بس انا قلت ليهو ماتضغط على نفسك شديد.. ان شاء الله البيت السورى ..بس يبعد من المصرى.



 كده الغداء عرفناه اه الشاى كيف
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

كده الغداء عرفناه اه الشاى كيف





الشاى عند الرايقه اكيييييييييييييييييد

*

----------


## مناوي

*شوف اضاني وسمع عيني قال ليكم الغدا اقاشي من شارع الاربعييين وشطة تقييلة ..

                 والشاي من خديجة في النادي المساء .. 


                    eisawi
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

شوف اضاني وسمع عيني قال ليكم الغدا اقاشي من شارع الاربعييين وشطة تقييلة ..

                 والشاي من خديجة في النادي المساء .. 


                    eisawi



 يعنى نتغداء الصباح ونشرب الغداء بليل
*

----------


## مناوي

*هسع القال الدنيا صباح منو ؟؟؟ 

:10_8_10[1]:
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*:cooking: :cooking:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*:58:   :58:
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:58:   :58:








                        :7_13_5[1]::7_13_5[1]::7_13_5[1]::7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*ياجمااااااااااااااااعة
الحروف كملن ولا شنو يا مناوي
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

ياجمااااااااااااااااعة
الحروف كملن ولا شنو يا مناوي



    :secret::secret:
                        	*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*ميددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددو
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا
اجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي
ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

شوف اضاني وسمع عيني قال ليكم الغدا اقاشي من شارع الاربعييين وشطة تقييلة ..

والشاي من خديجة في النادي المساء .. 


eisawi



متأكد يامناوى انو اضانك دى نظرها 6/6

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

ياجمااااااااااااااااعة
الحروف كملن ولا شنو يا مناوي




مناوى لحق المثنى ياالرايقه.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

ميددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددو
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا
اجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي
ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




اهلييييييييييييين يازهره ودى عاوزه سؤال اكيد تجى والا شنو ياكولا؟

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الحديد غيروه ولا شنو يادراج
ولا ده حديد خاص بسامرين



الحديد دلالة على القوة والصلابة وسامرين :stars-crown::7_13_5[1]:وإنتى ماتزعلى يارايقة إنتى :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:انتى كـ:ANSmile24:
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

دردشو براحتكم يادراج




مشكورة يادكتورة وميدو :butcher: :1 (19): وممنوعة الوساطات       :1 (53):   راحت عليك     هنيئاً لك هذه الشمس الحارقة 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الحديد دلالة على القوة والصلابة وسامرين :stars-crown::7_13_5[1]:وإنتى ماتزعلى يارايقة إنتى :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:انتى كـ:ANSmile24:



كده كيف يابركان  (بطة ولا شنو)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


يا بركان طبل لى وانا اطبل ليك ..؟؟
مع الاعتذار للاغنية عشان السخانة جات والثلج بقى غااااااااااااالى ..:004:



نظام مهادنة وكده تعال لى فى القلعة الحمراء وجيب معاك إمبيكى :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* ahmed-nojoumi محمد star مريخابي صميم مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتصم الصايم مناوي badri المريود المغترب القديم البركان الهادئ الحارث امجد مريخ الحوشابي الرايقة النزير ابولين ابوبكر ود المحجوب احمد محمد عوض احمد البدوي حائل ارخبيل اواب محمد dr.abdelgalil Ehab M. Ali* Freid Bapekr حافظ النور دييجو ميليتو KING1 kramahmad mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohammed_h_o monzir ana mosa2000 رياض عباس بخيت رشيدي nouriomer سامرين زياد-ودالفضل صخر شيكو مدريد زهرة البنفسج عباس التنقر عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) فبراير نابلسى المريخابى طارق حامد طارق عثمان كته
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الحديد دلالة على القوة والصلابة وسامرين :stars-crown::7_13_5[1]:وإنتى ماتزعلى يارايقة إنتى :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:انتى كـ:ANSmile24:



العفو انتى تمى الكلام للنهاية :dunno:
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الحديد دلالة على القوة والصلابة وسامرين :stars-crown::7_13_5[1]:وإنتى ماتزعلى يارايقة إنتى :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:انتى كـ:ANSmile24:




مشكور يابركان ياراقى..وياالرايقه اطلعى منها

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

كده كيف يابركان (بطة ولا شنو)




كملى الكلام للاخر ..جاريه على المشاكل

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

نظام مهادنة وكده تعال لى فى القلعة الحمراء وجيب معاك إمبيكى :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



ياكولا ماتنسى امبيكى.
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ahmed-nojoumiمحمد starمريخابي صميممريخابي كسلاويمزمل عباسمعتصم الصايممناويbadriالمريودالمغترب القديمالبركان الهادئالحارثامجد مريخالحوشابيالرايقةالنزيرابولينابوبكر ود المحجوباحمد محمد عوضاحمد البدوي حائلارخبيلاواب محمدdr.abdelgalilEhab M. Ali*Freid Bapekrحافظ النوردييجو ميليتوKING1kramahmadmido77Mohamed Eisamohammed_h_omonzir anamosa2000رياض عباس بخيترشيديnouriomerسامرينزياد-ودالفضلصخرشيكو مدريدزهرة البنفسجعباس التنقرعجبكوعجبكو(ميسي)فبرايرنابلسى المريخابىطارق حامدطارق عثمانكته



ديل كلهم منتظريين الغداء ياكولا

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

 ahmed-nojoumi محمد star مريخابي صميم مريخابي كسلاوي مزمل عباس معتصم الصايم مناوي badri المريود المغترب القديم البركان الهادئ الحارث امجد مريخ الحوشابي الرايقة النزير ابولين ابوبكر ود المحجوب احمد محمد عوض احمد البدوي حائل ارخبيل اواب محمد dr.abdelgalil Ehab M. Ali* Freid Bapekr حافظ النور دييجو ميليتو KING1 kramahmad mido77 Mohamed Eisa mohammed_h_o monzir ana mosa2000 رياض عباس بخيت رشيدي nouriomer سامرين زياد-ودالفضل صخر شيكو مدريد زهرة البنفسج عباس التنقر عجبكو عجبكو(ميسي) فبراير نابلسى المريخابى طارق حامد طارق عثمان كته 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ديل كلهم منتظريين الغداء ياكولا




الله يعينوا ياسامرين براهو العملها فى روحو فى زول قال ليهو دق سدرك وإتفاصح
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اضيفي خالد عيساوي وصل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الله يعينوا ياسامرين براهو العملها فى روحو فى زول قال ليهو دق سدرك وإتفاصح




كولا البعرفو مابتخاف عليهو يابركان.ماتشيل همو
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اضيفي خالد عيساوي وصل



وعليكم السلام عيساوى..ياكولااااااااااااااااااا اعمل حساب عيساوى وصل
*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

*تسلمي كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
سامريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يين
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة البنفسج
					

ميددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددو
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا
اجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييي
ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




فى حد بستأذن فى بيتو ؟؟
ياستى هو ناس دراج قادننا قد بقت عليك انتى تعالى ومعك اخريات وليس اخرون 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

الحديد دلالة على القوة والصلابة وسامرين :stars-crown::7_13_5[1]:وإنتى ماتزعلى يارايقة إنتى :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:انتى كـ:ANSmile24:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

مشكورة يادكتورة وميدو :butcher: :1 (19): وممنوعة الوساطات :1 (53): راحت عليك  هنيئاً لك هذه الشمس الحارقة 




تانى جبنا سيرة الثلج ؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

كده كيف يابركان (بطة ولا شنو)



:1 (53):  :hellocv4::hellocv4::hellocv4:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

نظام مهادنة وكده تعال لى فى القلعة الحمراء وجيب معاك إمبيكى :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



:1 (19):







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ahmed-nojoumiمحمد starمريخابي صميممريخابي كسلاويمزمل عباسمعتصم الصايممناويbadriالمريودالمغترب القديمالبركان الهادئالحارثامجد مريخالحوشابيالرايقةالنزيرابولينابوبكر ود المحجوباحمد محمد عوضاحمد البدوي حائلارخبيلاواب محمدdr.abdelgalilEhab M. Ali*Freid Bapekrحافظ النوردييجو ميليتوKING1kramahmadmido77Mohamed Eisamohammed_h_omonzir anamosa2000رياض عباس بخيترشيديnouriomerسامرينزياد-ودالفضلصخرشيكو مدريدزهرة البنفسجعباس التنقرعجبكوعجبكو(ميسي)فبرايرنابلسى المريخابىطارق حامدطارق عثمانكته









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

العفو انتى تمى الكلام للنهاية :dunno:



:7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الداير يجر هواء يدخل البوست دا
لمن نفسى قام



دا كلـــــــــــــــــو عشان رقم ....


تانى كان دقست ليكم 
تانى كان خشيت ليكم

أنا لسه نفسى قايم من بشة

أدخل فى بوست 15 صفحة ...!!!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

الداير يجر هواء يدخل البوست دا
لمن نفسى قام



دا كلـــــــــــــــــو عشان رقم ....


تانى كان دقست ليكم 
تانى كان خشيت ليكم

أنا لسه نفسى قايم من بشة

أدخل فى بوست 15 صفحة ...!!!!




هههههههههه
الوداك تتشالق منو ؟؟
صلح لياقتك وتعال 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


هههههههههه
الوداك تتشالق منو ؟؟
صلح لياقتك وتعال 



هههههههههههههههههههه
دا بوست ناس ضاربين البسبوسة
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

هههههههههههههههههههه
دا بوست ناس ضاربين البسبوسة



لا بوست ناس ضاربهم الهوا 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

لا بوست ناس ضاربهم الهوا 



                                                    :meg005::meg005:
                        	*

----------

